# From Suvarnabhumi airport to Hua Lamphong



## niztcha

Hello,

Niztcha from Jakarta Indonesia. im a newbie here.
I am planning to go to Thailand this August for a week or so and i was thinking to take some trip to chiang mai. Does anyone can share some information what transportation from Bangkok airport to Hua Lamphong train station?
the flight will be arrive at 8pm so hopefully i still be able to catch the nite train if possible.

Thx in advance
N


----------



## jonmlb748

niztcha said:


> Hello,
> 
> Niztcha from Jakarta Indonesia. im a newbie here.
> I am planning to go to Thailand this August for a week or so and i was thinking to take some trip to chiang mai. Does anyone can share some information what transportation from Bangkok airport to Hua Lamphong train station?
> the flight will be arrive at 8pm so hopefully i still be able to catch the nite train if possible.
> 
> Thx in advance
> N


taxi probably easiest option ,approx 350 baht.last train leaves about ten pm but needs to be booked days in advance.


----------



## Song_Si

Hi - see posts 6 and 7 of this thread on train travel, lots of links and info 









Thai rail map


----------



## niztcha

jonmlb748 said:


> taxi probably easiest option ,approx 350 baht.last train leaves about ten pm but needs to be booked days in advance.


Hi Jon,

Thx a lot for the info. This will be my first time travelling to Thailand, preety much excited yet


----------



## niztcha

jonmlb748 said:


> taxi probably easiest option ,approx 350 baht.last train leaves about ten pm but needs to be booked days in advance.


Hi Jon,

Thx a lot for the info. 
after reading your post, now im thinking to take the bus instead.
some friends recommend me to take Nakhonchai Air cos it's comfortable and save - safety will be our main priority as lady travelers.

N


----------



## jonmlb748

I wouldn't be afraid of taking the train .it's a great travel experience,staff make the beds up for you,lot of Thais of all ages will be travelling with you.train quickly gets quiet ,great views in the morning and I would say perfectly safe ,if you take the usual precautions.


----------



## niztcha

jonmlb748 said:


> I wouldn't be afraid of taking the train .it's a great travel experience,staff make the beds up for you,lot of Thais of all ages will be travelling with you.train quickly gets quiet ,great views in the morning and I would say perfectly safe ,if you take the usual precautions.


Hi Jon,

Thank you very very very much for the value information. you are very kind. I owe you alot 
I dont know how to thank you for your guidance. Perhaps some souvenirs from Indonesia when i get there if you dont mind? it's nothing compare to your kindness these days.

Cheers
N


----------



## Thai-Spy

You can take the Airport Express train from Suvarnabhumi to Makkasan (City Air Terminal) station, exit to street level and walk across to the Phetchaburi MRT station (subway) and ride seven stops to Hua Lamphong Station. 

Unfortunately there's no direct connection between Makkasan and Phetchaburi, so going to street level means a bit of hassle if you've got large suitcases. But for backpacks and carry-ons it's no real problem.


----------



## niztcha

Thai-Spy said:


> You can take the Airport Express train from Suvarnabhumi to Makkasan (City Air Terminal) station, exit to street level and walk across to the Phetchaburi MRT station (subway) and ride seven stops to Hua Lamphong Station.
> 
> Unfortunately there's no direct connection between Makkasan and Phetchaburi, so going to street level means a bit of hassle if you've got large suitcases. But for backpacks and carry-ons it's no real problem.



Hi Thai-Spy, thank you very much for the detail info.. i will keep it in mind.
izzit that far from the airport to Hua Lamphong station???

N


----------

